# Combi oven on top of a dishwasher in a commercial kitchen



## Eiffel (Aug 8, 2018)

Are you allowed to have a combi oven on top of a dishwasher in a commercial kitchen?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Probably, but it’s the stupidest thing to do. Mainly because every time you open the d/w door, you let out a cloud of steam that wafts upwards— towards the electronics and motherboard of the nice expensive combi oven.

Of course accessing the oven while the d/w door is open is pretty impossible to do as well.....


----------



## Eiffel (Aug 8, 2018)

foodpump said:


> Probably, but it's the stupidest thing to do. Mainly because every time you open the d/w door, you let out a cloud of steam that wafts upwards- towards the electronics and motherboard of the nice expensive combi oven.
> 
> Of course accessing the oven while the d/w door is open is pretty impossible to do as well.....


That is what I thought, but there is a 'Frankenstein' appliance on the market consisting of a dishwasher on the bottom, an oven in the middle and a cooking hob on the top. (The Candy Trio). But it is a domestic appliance rather than commercial, I think.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Apparently for when you have a kitchen the size of a small closet.


----------

